# Vostok Komandirskie Antimagnetic With Horse Head



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi,

I have noticed this Vostok Komandirskie on ebay it is antimagnetic with a horse head under the 12 o'clock position.

Does anyone know the relevance of the horse head on this watch.

Thanks,

Richard

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...bayphotohosting


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

cavalry


----------



## myller (Dec 18, 2007)

pg tips said:


> cavalry


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semyon_Budyonny . Too bad the 1st Cavalry ceased in 1924, way before 1st Watch Factory was founded.

Might be trojan as well.

To cut BS, i'd rather pass this beauty.

Cheers,

Kalev


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Never seen that before

No idea, but surprising the seller doesn't make reference to it


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've seen them, I'm sure it's in the Juri book. Mac has a copy, perhaps he can check it out. I am sure I remember it was for cavalry regiments, the british army still have cavalry after all even if they ride tanks these days.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

assuming that's you on wus then I don't think it's the Kamaz logo, they use a complete horse.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

"Cal2416021 jewel Horsemans modal made at the end of the 80`s". Levenberg Russian Wristwatches.

Russ.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

It was early, should read "Cal` 24160 21 Jewels Horsemans model. Made at the end of the 80`s." Levenberg Russian Wristwatches


----------

